# colt 22 pistol



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a colt 1911 22lr and the rear sight came out of one of the spots. I called colt and they told me to call walther. the sight looks like it just pushes in. does one know of any others that will work?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a couple different models, can you be more specific as to which one you have?










And yes, these are licensed copies made by Walther, not Colt.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think they called it the A1 rail gun. yeah that is where I called and they said they where out of them. I was just looking to see if any one else made any.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It should be a Novsk cut rear sight, but the height looks shorter than a regualr Novak rear.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

you can see the one white piece is gone


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Is that all? Fill it with white out or paint.

I though you meant THE SIGHT fell out.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> Is that all? Fill it with white out or paint.
> 
> I though you meant THE SIGHT fell out.


Brings to mind a question: how impervious to lubricants is the paint the manufacturer uses for the sights? For example, you spray lubricant on the slide and then wipe it down as a rust prevention measure. Bad idea?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In this case I don't think it's paint in there but a little white plastic ball.

Personally I detest dot sights and remove those little balls or paint over them.

As far as the robustness of the paint, it depends on what you're using. I have seen much paint stand up to Gun Scrubber.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

it is a hole nothing their to paint. I guess I could find a roll pin to fill the hole and paint that but its only a few months old. so I would like to fix it with the right parts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The hole should not go through the entire sight. It is not a tunnel as I recall with a Colt. Then again, who knows what Walther did.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I called and I guess the gun has a life time warranty. they said they would send me the parts. they just push in. every thing was free so hope it stays in next time. I had to call walter to get the parts not colt.


----------

